# Magic Sculp



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I have not needed to buy this in 5 years because it really does last. However, I do need some now and I don't remember where I bought it. Where do you guys get yours?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mike,

I use AVES...

http://www.megahobby.com/apoxiesculptwhitetwopartself-hardeningaves.aspx

Great stuff!

MMM


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

http://kitkraft.biz/_search.php?page=1&q=magic+sculpt

Kit Kraft. Great store. Lots of supplies.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Facto2 said:


> http://kitkraft.biz/_search.php?page=1&q=magic+sculpt
> 
> Kit Kraft. Great store. Lots of supplies.


 
*THANKS a BUNCH!*


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I love the stuff. :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

When I got my first batch, you could order direct from their website.
That was why I picked MS over Aves the first time I got epoxy putty. Aves had no online ordering at the time.
I now have both on hand. Almost the same, but I prefer one over the other in certain situations.

Now, MS doesn't sell from the site.
But they do have a list of where to get it from.
http://www.magicsculp.com/ordering.htm


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

when i sculpt i use nothing but Aves now, Mike if you ain't tried it i would give it a bash!


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I've used both Magicsculpt and Aves, and just prefer Magicsculpt. I've been ordering my supply for 7+ years from The Compleat Sculptor in Manhattan:

http://www.sculpt.com/

Awesome folks to deal with, and when I visited NYC in '08, super-friendly and helpful in person as well. They usually have a booth at Wonderfest in the Dealer's Room.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

You might also try Amazing Sculpt. I found it while shopping for Aves. It was cheaper and in a bigger tub. Virtually the same stuff.

http://www.sculptingstudio.com/inde...tegory_id=42&gclid=CKuMt_7UjKcCFQNrKgodLj8Xfw


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Most Hobby Lobby and Michael's carry Magic Sculpt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

machgo said:


> You might also try Amazing Sculpt. I found it while shopping for Aves. It was cheaper and in a bigger tub. Virtually the same stuff.
> 
> http://www.sculptingstudio.com/inde...tegory_id=42&gclid=CKuMt_7UjKcCFQNrKgodLj8Xfw


Thanks for that tip. I just ordered a pound to try it out. It was only $11 and shipping was $5. For the other products mentioned here the prices per pound were around $15 and shipping was around $10! So if this works it will definitely be an affordable alternative. (I hate paying high shipping charges as a rule and given USPS flat rate shipping there is no excuse for charging $10 s&h for a 1 pound item.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Most Hobby Lobby and Michael's carry Magic Sculpt.


Haven't see it in our locations around Charlotte. If anyone in our area has, please advise!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Model Maker said:


> Thanks for that tip. I just ordered a pound to try it out. It was only $11 and shipping was $5. For the other products mentioned here the prices per pound were around $15 and shipping was around $10! So if this works it will definitely be an affordable alternative. (I hate paying high shipping charges as a rule and given USPS flat rate shipping there is no excuse for charging $10 s&h for a 1 pound item.)


Glad to help. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Magic Sculpt RAWKS!!! :thumbsup:

I get it from http://www.sculpt.com/ as well.


----------

